

Show HN: Hold Name Contests - taunonn
http://www.namecontests.com

======
taunonn
This is a web app for holding name contests. It has lots of customization
options, including logos and photos, Facebook and Twitter integration, custom
rules. Participants can submit and discuss entries and vote for their
favorites, contests can have multiple phases and voting rounds. Think Doodle
for finding the right name. Please post feedback.

------
duiker101
I really like it. I even might see an usefulness for websites/domain names.
The UI is really nice and it's very easy to navigate. Good job.

EDIT: I just noticed you have another platform for domain name contests. Still
nice.

~~~
taunonn
Thanks! I'm thinking of adding a domain checking feature when submitting
entries, and perhaps alternative name suggestions when the domain is taken.

